# Martin Bows



## Captain W (May 26, 2004)

My wife and I have decided to get back into archery. She hopes to take her first deer this season in Nacogdoches. My question is that we both have old Martin bows. Mine is a Martin furry and her's is a Jaguar. We live in Seabrook and I need to have the string replaced on both of them. I also need help with tuning them. Is there any archery shop in this area that can help with this endeavor. I checked Martin's web site for dealers and there is not one close.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Santafe Archery is the closest one that I know of.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Yep Santa Fe Archery is your place!!!!

http://www.sfarchery.com/


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Stay as far away as you can from Bass pro and Academy


----------

